# Which goat is most like you?



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I don’t know about you guys, but I so enjoy the different personalities in my goats.
This game is more like a chat.
In which of your goats do you see yourself (could be several) and why?

I will start. 
For me it is Willow, my Mini Nubian girl, for several reasons.
She is skinny (but eats a lot), distracted, affectionate (more like demanding affection) and a nurturing mother. She is also silly and plays practical jokes, which I am good at too. I don’t think I am as bossy as her, but I could be wrong.
She is the one on my avatar.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Gizmo is just like Chevani. Unpredictable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Pard'ner for his leadership abilities, sweet nature and Alpine attitude. Patch for his ability to be resourceful, and the determination he has developed that his smaller stature doesn't prevent him from standing his own ground.

And in memory of Coco Nut (RIP) for his loving devotion towards the youngest grandson.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think I'm most like my doe Bella. She confident, has a sense of humor (what goat doesn't?), she forgives easily, and she's all black. My favorite color to wear is black.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would say Irene. Shes a F1 Mini Saanen. Doesn't take any shenanigans from anyone...puffs up when annoyed and not afraid to stand her ground when needed. Shes also a great mom who will take orphans under her wing. She's not perfect, but a keeper just the same.


----------

